# Bulova Accutron 218 - Repairable?



## mjyule (Mar 2, 2007)

Got my grandfathers 1973 Accutron ,

on back - "BULOVA F584887 N3 , 10kt Rolled Gold Plate Back"

inside backplate - "11-3, 3304 use only genuine accutron cell 218......"

movement appears to be "2180"

The story goes that my grandad took it into a jewelers for a new battery and it never worked.

I put a Renata 344 into it and it doesn't go, tried the "tapping" and the second hand will move if you continually tap it but it won't go itself.

Is this a goner ?

Any help greatly appreciated, my mum gave this to me when my grandad passed away and I'l like to wear it alternately with my uncles seiko - I'm a sentimental git 

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

When you put the 344 in it, did it humm?









Drop me an email at


----------



## mjyule (Mar 2, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> When you put the 344 in it, did it humm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do







Oh, it didn't hum









Here are a couple of pics - I checked google and can't find any that are identical. The band is an NSA, though a bit short for me.







Thanks

Mark


----------

